# Asus ROG Strix z690-A WiFi D4 optical out?



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2021)

Just found this in audio settings in control panel. Does this board have a optical digital out through one of the 3.5mm jack?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 7, 2021)

Check if one of the rear 3.5mm jacks has a red LED inside; it might be one of those combined 3.5mm optical jacks.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 8, 2021)

According to ASUS website and the picture of the board :

ROG STRIX Z690-A GAMING WIFI D4 | ROG Strix | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global (asus.com)

It has 5 x 3.5mm analogue speaker sockets, and 1 x SP/DIF TOSLINK socket for an optical cable.

It doesn't appear to have DTS INTERACTIVE, so you won't get DTS 5.1 output from games, only passthrough from video. However, if you use the HDMI output, you should get DTS 5.1 output from there using DTS Sound Unbound and DTS X.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 8, 2021)

Kraven said:


> According to ASUS website and the picture of the board :
> 
> ROG STRIX Z690-A GAMING WIFI D4 | ROG Strix | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global (asus.com)
> 
> ...


I checked the IO plate of the motherboard (that link you provided, the gallery section), there was no normal SPDIF jack.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 8, 2021)

Kraven said:


> According to ASUS website and the picture of the board :
> 
> ROG STRIX Z690-A GAMING WIFI D4 | ROG Strix | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global (asus.com)
> 
> ...





CityCultivator said:


> I checked the IO plate of the motherboard (that link you provided, the gallery section), there was no normal SPDIF jack.


Apologies, I should have looked closer. I saw the the black square where the SPDIF should be and didn't notice it was a USB-C socket.

You would have to use the HDMI output from the motherboard to a dedicated AV receiver, which would stop you using something like Z906 speakers.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 8, 2021)

Kraven said:


> Apologies, I should have looked closer.
> 
> You would have to use the HDMI output from the motherboard to a separate amp.


Not necessarily, one of the 3.5mm audio jack might be a combined 3.5mm analog and SPDIF jack, where a specific 3.5mm spdif cable can be plugged.
Usually that socket has a red light coming out of it.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 8, 2021)

From the MB spec, it lists as an internal connector "1 x S/PDIF Out header"

E19493_ROG_STRIX_Z690-A_GAMING_WIFI_D4_UM_V4_WEB.pdf (asus.com)

See page 1-17, you could use that if you can find the right cable on ebay/amazon.

SPDIF Optical and RCA Out Plate Cable Bracket for ASUS Gigabyte MSI Motherboard 700828400623 | eBay

I can't see any reference to a combined 3.5mm/optical out socket on the board.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2021)

Why does the pic i showed say rear panel optical jack? would it not only detect the header if something was connected to it. Very strange.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 8, 2021)

Because you have the S/PDIF header and interface, but no physical TOSLINK connector.

My board has the S/PDIF TOSLINK, but it still shows the same.

In the realtek control panel, it should show what you actually have assuming you connected the S/PDIF connectors.


----------

